# Bad Caps *Bilderthread*



## R4Z0R1911 (11. Juli 2014)

Hallöle. 

Es gibt ja schon viele tolle Bilder Threads hier aber keinen der von "Bad Caps" handelt. 

Hier könnt ihr Bilder von defekten Caps Posten. 

Ich fange mal an.

Wir haben einen Monitor ausgegraben der "Marke" HKC. Der Bildschirm gIng immer nur kurz an, dann wieder aus.

Schuld ist ein defekter elko auf dem Netzteil.  Die 4 vorderen werden wir tauschen ... Es handelt sich um 16V 1000uf Caps, Marke kenne ich nicht (Bild folgt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esinger (11. Juli 2014)

ich heise sw elko


----------



## bingo88 (11. Juli 2014)

Da hat aber mal einer kräftig durchgelüftet


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (14. Juli 2014)

Funktioniert wieder  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (14. Juli 2014)

Ersetzt mit Jamicons  16v 1000uF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (30. Juli 2014)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst wei ldas hier hineinpasst  

Elko ist ein C(r)apXon KF Seire 1000µF 10V



poiu schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nenn 22" Monitor gefunden und mal mitgenommen, natürlich defekt aber aufgeschraubt wie vermutet es war geplannte obsoleszenz am netzteil, das sogar von Delta ist.
> 
> Bestückung ein Elko, natürlich Cra(p)Xon ist bissl schwanger gewesen ausgelötet und das teil lief sofort
> 
> ...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. August 2014)

Eine Fritz-Box 7270 die nicht mehr richtig Läuft. 2 Defekte CapXon 1000uf 16v Elkos...
(So teuer der mist und so billige Elkos Verbaut ... SUPER!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. August 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Eine Fritz-Box 7270 die nicht mehr richtig Läuft. 2 Defekte CapXon 1000uf 16v Elkos...
> (So teuer der mist und so billige Elkos Verbaut ... SUPER!)


 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie es in den anderen elektronischen Geräten aussieht. Fernseher, Reciever, Kaffeemaschiene, Wasserkocher, E-Herd usw. 
Ich denke dort würden wir auch unser blaues Wunder erleben ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. August 2014)

Der Kunde sagt der Router sei knapp ein Jahr alt...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

n paar geplatzte caps


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. August 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=765127"/>n paar geplatzte caps



Moin,

Was iss das für eine Platine? Wo kommt die her?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. August 2014)

das is n xbox board  

also ich weis wirklich nicht woher der ring of death her gekommen sein könnte... XD


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. August 2014)

Die sind ja fast alle hin O.o hat einer das PCB in den Backofen gelegt? :O


----------



## der-andyman (3. September 2014)

Wie finde ich eigentlich raus, welche Kapazität und Spannung ein ELKO hat, wenn da nichts drauf steht? Mein alter Fernseher braucht etwa 12 neue ... Netzteil halt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. September 2014)

der-andyman schrieb:


> Wie finde ich eigentlich raus, welche Kapazität und Spannung ein ELKO hat, wenn da nichts drauf steht? Mein alter Fernseher braucht etwa 12 neue ... Netzteil halt



Fotos machen ??? Hier Posten ???

Oder fragst einfach mal kacken dreist beim Hersteller nach


----------



## der-andyman (4. September 2014)

Hersteller existiert nicht, Fernseher etwa 6 Jahre alt oder älter. Bilder eventuell erst in 20 Tagen, bin im Ausland O


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2014)

Irgend so ein Medion PC... 3 Jahr alt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. September 2014)

Ein iPhone Ladegerät, und was findet man dort drin? Ein SamXon Cap 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. September 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Ein iPhone Ladegerät, und was findet man dort drin? Ein SamXon Cap
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ganz wichtig ist, das es erstmal für teuer Geld verkauft wird, nachdem gut dafür geworben wurde 
Es gibt je genug blöde die es kaufen ... nich wahr ^^


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. September 2014)

Stimmt


----------

